# lsx help



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

well guys finishing the lsx motor i bought from jegs and noticed the oil pressure sensor dosent fit the location of the lsx block.. and another sensor on top dont fit..... also the valley pan cover is to deep for the new block..... any idea where i can purchase the new ones.... already called jegs and they were no help....................................


----------

